# equipment failure rules



## X traordanaire (Apr 10, 2004)

*nfaa*

has to be a problem the line judges can phisically see, you have 15min to fix and get 5 practice arrows to resight in. arrows are made up in the end of scoring.


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*time*

outdoors i thought it was 30min 

ok here is scenero.

indoor 5 spot last arrow of end arrow goes high 4 and right almost misses. shot felt great. i look down and arrow rest had a screw come loose. launcher has clearly move out of place. 

i call line judege over and tell him what has happened. he calls it equipment failure. what happens to 5 arrows i just shot?


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Anything launched from your bow failure or other wise is a scoring arrow. That's just the brakes in archery. Outside you have 45 minutes to fix and resight in. You can shoot as many arrows as need in that 45min but only on a non tournament target. Like the practice range. Ken


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*thanks*

but now that i have some info where kind i find it in writing?


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

What part in particular are you trying to pin down? Ken


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Jeff do you know how to use the search feature on a PDF file? If so the NFAA constitution & By-Laws are located under Documents on the NFAA web site. http://www.fieldarchery.org/about/documents.cfm Just type "failure" in the search box. Ken


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*thanks*

i looked all over and never even seen that section. 

:BangHead:

should of had a V-8


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

The arrows you have already shot are SCORED AS IS. Indoors, you get 15 minutes to fix the problem, then you make up ends/arrows you weren't on the line to shoot afterwards. You pick up scoring on the end that those on your bale are on when you rejoin them.

You do NOT get to "re-shoot" any of the arrows that went to the target or beyond the "10-foot line" up to and including the one where the equipment "failed." That high "4" you mentioned remains scored as a "4" and is NOT eligible to be re-shot on "annie-annie overs".

field14 (Tom D.)


----------

